# Direct TV's joke of a response



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to vent a bit since I am dreading the day my other TivoDVR unit finally dies (and when our new system is installed when we move). I have had a "replacement" DVR sent to me when I had a rebooting problem and I never imagined it would be such a disappointing replacement. I was told on the phone that it will do all the same things "its just a tad different". Whatever!

After the learning curve was well passed, I still hate to even use this unit, as there is a pause even when I change a channel. Its so clunky to use and about the only plus I see is that I now get that goofy active channel which has not been working correctly lately either. 

Anyway, frustrated, I just sent DirectTv an email to add to the probably thousands of complaints they are getting. The reply I got was laughable. Basically telling me that once I learn to use it, I will learn to like it. I clearly told them I had it for over 2 months and its horrible so I doubt it. After telling them its for sure slower, they told me one of the great features is that it is faster and the remote is easier to use. So, they are trying to forcefeed me to believe I am imagining everything I just complained about was not true. What a crock. Someone please tell me someone is going to come out with a better unit than these clunkers! Or at least tell me I am not being stubborn or I am doing something wrong and these units really do suck!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

any details on what model #'s they are?


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, my old units were Hughes H20 or something or other. Sorry, not a huge technical wiz. This new one I have no idea, I would have to look when I got home, sorry, trying not to look at it too much (right now all I can say is that it is silver with a bright blue circle light in center that is so bright it keeps me up if I leave it on (another annoyance with it). The things starts flashing like Vegas when you do something - sorry, I just had to add that!!! I know it was reconditioned and I had an issue with an error reading the card already that I had to call in that happened out of the blue. So, hopefully this is not the start of the unit acting up already. I can post this when I check it out, I kind of jus took what they sent me because they told me to re-set unit and my Tivo got locked into a constant reboot and timed out of clearing process and was doomed. 

Sorry, best I could do for now! One more thing to add, I am in woods and do not have access to a cable provider.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

You can either dim or turn off the blue circle by simultaneously pressing on the 3 and 9 o'clock buttons surrounding the blue circle.


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

THANK YOU FOR THAT TIP! Again, trying not to look at the thing too much so didn't invest a lot of time on the manual after learning that yes, most of my Tivo features are bye-bye! Again, I find the remote and menus on this unit such a maze and slow that I don't even frustrate myself anymore in trying to "fall in love" with this! You helped me though, that thing is so distracting.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

If you'll visit http://DBSTALK.com you'll find a load of tips and features that have been added since the manual was printed.


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks once again, since I fear I am stuck with these units until something better comes along, maybe I better go there and hopefully get a little more out of it than I have already. I am trying! Seriously, anybody out there hating this as much as me or am I just being bullheaded?!!!!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

just bullheaded  but you're not alone, there are many others that feel the way you do.

Personally, I like the new units


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

dollbaby said:


> Hi, my old units were Hughes H20 or something or other. Sorry, not a huge technical wiz. This new one I have no idea, I would have to look when I got home, sorry, trying not to look at it too much (right now all I can say is that it is silver with a bright blue circle light in center that is so bright it keeps me up if I leave it on (another annoyance with it).


As already stated, you can dim or even turn off the Blue Lights.

Sounds like you have the Directv R15 or HR20 unit. Do you have Standard or HD Programming?

Your old unit could not be a H20. This is a Directv HD Receiver (Non DVR).

Yes, the Directv units are not Tivo's, but they are not as bad as you are making out. Yes all we ever see on this site is how bad they are, they do not have this, or that......

They do in fact have features that a great. Like Caller ID etc.

Each to their own. I have Directv, Directv/Tivo and Tivo units. Each does the job, has features I would like on the others etc. I have learned to adapt.


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

Just curious if the more techie type people out there liked it, because everyone I spoke with abosolutely is hating it, including the guy who owns the business who is going to install our new system when we move. I think he actually used the phrase "will cry when his unit dies". I guess my biggest problem is that it is so sluggish and you can't switch back and forth from 2 channels. Just curious, what do you like about yours so much? Maybe I am missing something?!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, missed that last post while typing. Sorry, I meant I had an HR20 - no, don't have HD programming yet (will in new home). I don't use caller ID so that is a waste and like I said, loved the "active" feature at first until now that it says not available right now or the weather dates are incorrect all the time. It takes so long to load that I don't even bother with it anymore. Like you said, to each his own!!


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

My R15 is Far faster than my Directv/Tivo units ever were, or most probally will ever be.

Some have reported sluggish behaviour, while others have not.

Yes you can switch back and forth from Two Channels. I do it all the time hense the "Dual Tuner". It depends on which model you have, but most probally the R15. Yes it is a little different than the old Directv/Tivo's but its still there.

You really need to sit down with the unit, and go thru it all before making up bad points about a unit you really know nothing about.

One thing I do miss on the Newer Directv units is Dual Live Buffers. That is one feature the Directv/Tivo units had that they should of kept.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

dollbaby said:


> Sorry, missed that last post while typing. Sorry, I meant I had an HR20 - no, don't have HD programming yet (will in new home). I don't use caller ID so that is a waste and like I said, loved the "active" feature at first until now that it says not available right now or the weather dates are incorrect all the time. It takes so long to load that I don't even bother with it anymore. Like you said, to each his own!!


Ahhhh ..... OK.

So you mean your old unit you had and miss is the HR20? Because if it was, thats a Directv unit and does not have Tivo period.

Also, if you do not have HD now, but am planning on getting it in your New House, then you have NO OPTION for any HD Tivo unit. You will only have the Directv HR20 option, that I assume you already have.

There is the HR10-250. Search around about it, but soon even that unit will die a sad Death.

Sorry... but if you want HD get used to the New Directv units.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> One thing I do miss on the Newer Directv units is Dual Live Buffers. That is one feature the Directv/Tivo units had that they should of kept.


Under active development and very, very close.

Again, there's a ton of info at the DBSTalk website and the folks here prefer all talk about DTV powered receivers go on there since this is, after all, a TiVo site.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Under active development and very, very close.


Well good! They should never of dropped the feature in the first place. Can you provide any sites or further information? I am very interested.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Again, there's a ton of info at the DBSTalk website and the folks here prefer all talk about DTV powered receivers go on there since this is, after all, a *TiVo site*.


Do not let any of the unbelievers from Tivo see this posting


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Under active development and very, very close.
> 
> Again, there's a ton of info at the DBSTalk website and the folks here prefer all talk about DTV powered receivers go on there since this is, after all, a TiVo site.


I never understood the lets drive readers to another web site mentality - makes little or no sense.


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

Wanted to add my .02 here. I have been a DTV subscriber for 10 + years. I upgraded to HD in Dec/Jan, and got the new DTV HD DVR. It, with no exaggeration, is junk. At least to me. Others are happy, but I hate the thing.

I hate the box with the kind of hate that's reserved for rapists, pedophiles, and people that won't make a right on red.

At first I tried to adapt, and it's true, I got kind of used to it. The problem is, I still had a TiVo in the house, and continued to compare the two. Truth be told, the Tivo was faster, and just easier to use.

In the end, I purchased an S3, and installed it yesterday. The Brighthouse guy will be here tomorrow bewteen 10-12 (yea, right) to install my cable. Once it's up and running, I'll pay $180 to cancel DTV. Think aboout that, I'm actually PAYING to NOT use their service. I am SO happy with DTV's programming...I have been with them forever. But the DVR is driving me away. I guess I must be in the minority, I mean, not everyone would make a substantial change due to a DVR, but it was enough for me.

For the record, what finally threw me over the edge was the following:
(1) It deleted a show WHILE I WAS WATCHING IT. I hit my 'cap' of 5 recording, and #6 started to record. I happened to be watching the oldest one, so it kicked it out

(2) It ate my copy of Survivor. No idea where it went. I had plenty of room. One moment it's there, 5 minutes later...POOF. No where to be found.

</rant>


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The OP faces some hard choices:

1. They live in Rural America and Cable is NOT an option as they stated.

2. They are getting HD Programming and you know all about that problem.

3. They want Tivo. Well, near impossible given everything else.

So the only real option for them, is the HR20 Directv unit. Bottom line. Yes the HR10-250 works for now, but for how much longer?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I just don't get the 10-250's are faster - not my experience at all.

The DR20's are quite nimble compared to the TIVO's.


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, thanks so much for everyone jumping on me now. I told you to begin with I am at work and don't have the units in front of me, and no, I am not a techie geek - so please excuse me for me not knowing which exact model units I had, you asked and put words in my mouth, or I would not have even started guessing in the first place (hence why I didn't post it in the first place!!!!). 

My main reason for posting was to yes, voice my opinion that I was mislead by Direct TV by telling me that these 2 units were the basically the same, just a a tad bit different and its not the brand name Tivo is the biggest difference. And then my reply from them was literally "you will learn to love it". 

Maybe you are impressed that you can check out your horoscope or see who is calling you on the phone, great, awesome. But please don't attack me for being upset that there is a two to three second pause everytime I press a button. Or that I have to wait sometimes 3 to 4 minutes for the active screen to load only for it to tell me check back later or the wrong info. Or that I had to call up DirectTV twice already due to problems with my machine not reading the card and losing my scheduled shows to record. Or that I no longer have a wish list, the option to watch suggest shows or have a unit tape shows I may like. These are the features I miss, and please tell me how to switch between 2 live shows and rewind 30 seconds (or up to 30 minutesof live TV) on each if I am not taping them, because I am just not seeing it. I may be missing that one but you didn't have to attack me after I told you in my first post I am not a techie geek. I do know that I have been an average user who has an option love it or leave it, which is the real reason I posted, if I have to sit for months to learn all of the ins and outs of this unit, there is a problem right there. 

Again, to each his own. You love it, great. I hate it. Lets just agree to disagree, I didn't ask for you to put words in my mouth or pick apart what freakin unit I have or don't have.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I never understood the lets drive readers to another web site mentality - makes little or no sense.


Unless you own the website and would prefer visitors not discuss or provide information about your direct competitor. Kinda like going to a GM website to get information and advice about Ford products.


----------



## sandhillcrane (Sep 28, 2007)

I lost my DirecTv-Tivo unit to a lightning strike. They replaced it with a re-conditioned R15, I am extremely disappointed with it, and dearly miss my old TIVO. I am moving soon, and am looking for service in my area that provides Tivo units ( not much to choose from ).
I am wondering if there is any resources out there to find a service that uses Tivo in my area ( West Central Florida )?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Unless you own the website and would prefer visitors not discuss or provide information about your direct competitor. Kinda like going to a GM website to get information and advice about Ford products.


not sure if you know this but this site is not run by TIVO, it is run for TIVO users - the same users who deserve to know alternatives. I could be wrong, but this site generates advertising $$$ from its users - doesn't it make sense to keep readers here to increase revenues? Your mentality and that others is really pretty nieve.

kind of like going to a unrelated to GM chevy site and being able to stay and learn about fords - if the Chevys are so superior than why the worries ? At least the owners of the shevy site earn more $$


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

wolflord11 said:


> ... You really need to sit down with the unit, and go thru it all before making up bad points about a unit you really know nothing about.


What a joke this is. It's quite clear the OP doesn't like the unit and here you are saying the same ridiculous things that DirecTV is saying.

Every time anyone says anything about DirecTV or their in-house products, you're on them telling them to 'get used to it'. If people don't like a product, get used to it, accept it - THEY DON"T LIKE IT


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

dollbaby said:


> These are the features I miss, and please tell me how to switch between 2 live shows and rewind 30 seconds (or up to 30 minutesof live TV) on each if I am not taping them, because I am just not seeing it. I may be missing that one but you didn't have to attack me after I told you in my first post I am not a techie geek.
> 
> Again, to each his own. You love it, great. I hate it. Lets just agree to disagree, I didn't ask for you to put words in my mouth or pick apart what freakin unit I have or don't have.


Please excuse my if you feel I jumped onto your Back, this was not my intensions. We understand you are not a Tech Junkie, but it is hard to offer advice or the correct help without knowing some basic details. *Each and every unit is a little different.*

To switch between Two Shows, Rewind and even Fastforward the Shows depends on which Model unit you have. As I said they all are a little different. Look on your Remote (mine is the RC32 Remote) You will see a PREV button on the right hand side.

Turn on your TV, you will be on Channel A. Change to another Channel (say B). Now to switch between the Two, just hit the PREV button one time 

When you change to a New Channel, the unit starts from that point, so you can rewind up to 30 Mins from that point onwards. If you switch to another channel, the timer so to speak starts again at that point. I was talking a little about Dual Buffers earlier in the Post. With these (No Directv unit has these) the timer runs independantly on each of the Two Channels, so the timer does not start when you switch channels (I hope this makes sense.)

To control the Blue Lights, go into System Settings and its in there. You can control Brightness, even switch it off altogether.

Again, I am only trying to help. Please accept my apologies if you feel i attacked you


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

RS4 said:


> What a joke this is. It's quite clear the OP doesn't like the unit and here you are saying the same ridiculous things that DirecTV is saying.
> 
> Every time anyone says anything about DirecTV or their in-house products, you're on them telling them to 'get used to it'. If people don't like a product, get used to it, accept it - THEY DON"T LIKE IT


Its not a joke at all.

the Op does not like the unit because it does not have features they like. They do not like the Blue Lights, so we say you can dim them, or even switch them off. They want the Rewind/Fastforward feature, but cannot find it, so we tell them how it works.

They cannot find the switching from Channel to Channel. So again we tell them how to do it. We are offering ADVICE and HELP.

Maybe after they see how they can do these things, and play around a little they may decide the unit is not as bad as they first thought.

I am sorry for trying to help people. or give advice. Maybe the whole Forum should just close up and be done with. Would you like that?


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 24, 2007)

I did thank everyone for helping me until I feel you started trying to "dumb me down" when I was only offering my input as best I could at the time until I could go home and double-check what unit I had for sure, I warned you from the start on that point and then had a few people pretty much putting words in my mouth and telling me to learn to like it. That was my whole point in posting when DirectTv basically told me to do the same thing. (I checked, I have a refurbished R15 unit currently by the way). 

I guess what really had me irritated and caused my last post is your "rural america" comment, which, I thought was a bit arrogant - please don't lump all the "OP" as you say as a bunch of hayseeds out in the sticks. Again, I thank you for your help and advice and politly asked you what you like about your unit out of curiosity - since everyone I spoke with, techies included, are hating this thing. I told you why I don't like mine which you addressed 2 minor issues, great, thanks so much again - all of my other issues still stand and that will not make me learn to love this unit. Call it bullheaded, ignorant, whatever. I know what I am feeling after 2 months of "trying to love" this thing. Sorry, the features I miss from Tivo that I used everyday and the few second pause after every button push are a dealbreaker for me and this unit is pretty much operating like a VCR for my style of usage and I just don't care for the menus. And again, is slow as all hell and had shut off service twice now already due to a DirectTv admitted unit "glitch". Whatever, I don't need this kind of drama, post away however you see fit. Thats my two cents on the whole thing.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

dollbaby:

read this thread for information on how to purchase a REAL TiVo unit to replace your crappy R15 unit:

purchase a DirecTivo unit

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

dollbaby said:


> I guess what really had me irritated and caused my last post is your "rural america" comment, which, I thought was a bit arrogant - please don't lump all the "OP" as you say as a bunch of hayseeds out in the sticks.


In post # 3 you posted this "One more thing to add, I am in woods and do not have access to a cable provider."

So I said you lived in Rural America as opposed to saying you live in the Woods, Sticks, the Hills or any other term.

Hardly being Arrogant at all. I am very used to living in Areas where there is No Cable Provider.

My Post in which the "Rural America" statement was posted, was directed at okeemike who posted about getting a Series 3 Tivo unit and Cable Service. It was NOT pointed at YOU at all. You said Cable is not an option, and I was trying to aid you. If others start going on about the Series 3 Tivo, this and that, it would only get you more confussed on the whole subject.

As for the OP statement. It stands for Original Poster. You are the Original poster are you not? It is not a bad term at all and used alot on this Forum.

As for the R15 unit, I have 2 of those very units, and all the help I have given you will aid with that very unit 

Either way it goes, I apologise again for any wrong doings, and hope you can get some answers or advice.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

dollbaby said:


> OK, thanks so much for everyone jumping on me now.


You have spoken ill of the great directv. You must now be publicly flogged.

You know not what is best for you.

Repent! All hail the great provider!

This has been a public service message brought to you by the Consumer Writes Coalition. 
Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls would scarcely get your feet wet.
For a good time, call 606-4311. Ask for Ken.
"It's simply humor? We hope so!"
Presented by The Royal Sarcastic Players. 
Made possible by a grant from the Chubb Group


----------



## sandhillcrane (Sep 28, 2007)

P.S. Is Tivo now only in a working partnership with Comcast?



sandhillcrane said:


> I lost my DirecTv-Tivo unit to a lightning strike. They replaced it with a re-conditioned R15, I am extremely disappointed with it, and dearly miss my old TIVO. I am moving soon, and am looking for service in my area that provides Tivo units ( not much to choose from ).
> I am wondering if there is any resources out there to find a service that uses Tivo in my area ( West Central Florida )?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

RS4 said:


> What a joke this is. It's quite clear the OP doesn't like the unit and here you are saying the same ridiculous things that DirecTV is saying.
> 
> Every time anyone says anything about DirecTV or their in-house products, you're on them telling them to 'get used to it'. If people don't like a product, get used to it, accept it - THEY DON"T LIKE IT


What people are saying is give the product a real chance before trashing it. For instance, when I switched from Ultimate Tv to the D*Tivo, I hated it. No PIG, no caller ID, no PIP. I thought, "what kind of primitive machine is this?"

Two years later, I've come to appreciate the good things about the Tivo. I also have an R15. It's much better than when it first came out; the manual is pretty much out of date now. It's actually a pretty decent DVR now. It has things I like that Tivo doesn't; Tivo has some things I like the R15 doesn't.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

FlWingNut said:


> What people are saying is give the product a real chance before trashing it. For instance, when I switched from Ultimate Tv to the D*Tivo, I hated it. No PIG, no caller ID, no PIP. I thought, "what kind of primitive machine is this?"
> 
> Two years later, I've come to appreciate the good things about the Tivo. I also have an R15. It's much better than when it first came out; the manual is pretty much out of date now. It's actually a pretty decent DVR now. It has things I like that Tivo doesn't; Tivo has some things I like the R15 doesn't.


She had the product for over two months. That's more then enough time. And of course, most of us know fairly quickly after first using a new product if it has a look and feel that we like.

I don't know why you folks have to jump all over someone when they say they don't like a non-Tivo product - especially in a Tivo forum. She had a Tivo product and she was lamenting that DirecTV mislead her just to keep her as a customer with a product that was nowhere close to the Tivo. It's quite obvious from all over the internet that DirecTV has a set of products that many people don't like and are no where near the ease-of-use of a Tivo. It's wrong for DirecTV csrs to mislead a customer like that.

For a lot of people, it doesn't matter what kind of dvr they use. They accept and/or get used to whatever product they have in front of them, because they don't really care. But for many of us who have used a Tivo, we haven't found anything else that comes close to it's usability. We prefer the Tivo - plain and simple. We don't need a bunch of people telling us in this Tivo forum that we will get used to some other product, or that other dvrs are 'just as good as...' Quit harassing folks when they say they don't like a competitive product or that DirecTV mislead them which they clearly did.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

sandhillcrane said:


> I lost my DirecTv-Tivo unit to a lightning strike. They replaced it with a re-conditioned R15, I am extremely disappointed with it, and dearly miss my old TIVO. I am moving soon, and am looking for service in my area that provides Tivo units ( not much to choose from ).
> I am wondering if there is any resources out there to find a service that uses Tivo in my area ( West Central Florida )?
> Thanks in advance.


There are Tivo units that work with the cable company - Series 2, Series 3(HD) and Tivo HD. The last two work also with an over-the-air (OTA) antenna. You might want to check out the other discussion groups on this forum.


----------



## sandhillcrane (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks. The only cable company in my area ( that I know of ), is: BrightHouse, otherwise it's Directv or Dish Network.
Which groups would you suggest?
Thanks in advance.



RS4 said:


> There are Tivo units that work with the cable company - Series 2, Series 3(HD) and Tivo HD. The last two work also with an over-the-air (OTA) antenna. You might want to check out the other discussion groups on this forum.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Before jumping ship to Cable, I would seriously sit down and work out how much it would cost you for Cable and Tivo.

1. Your Cable Company Costs: Programming etc. Then a Commitment similar to Directv's.
2. The Costs of the Tivo equipment: Series 2's not bad, Series 3 and TivoHD are still fairly high. 
3. Then a Commitment to Tivo: 1,2 or 3 Years.

I am sure your Cable company would give you the usual: 4 Months Free this, 3 Months Free that etc etc. But after the initial period, your Costs could rise!

Just think about it


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

sandhillcrane said:


> Thanks. The only cable company in my area ( that I know of ), is: BrightHouse, otherwise it's Directv or Dish Network.
> Which groups would you suggest?
> Thanks in advance.


The Tvio CoffeeHouse and Series 3 discussion groups are good places to check. The advantage to the cable company is that you probably can get some kind of trial package so that you would be able to try their service at a reduced price. You can even suspend your DirecTV account while you are checking out the cable company. BrightHouse might even have an offer of combined TV and broadband reducing your costs.

Tivo has a special on the Series 2 if you don't have an HD TV. Check this link Tivo special offers in the Tivo Coffee House discussion group. There are two links in that thread to special offers for the Series 2 - one for $50 and another for $85. Those boxes have a 30-day trial so you can test it out first - unlike DirecTV. Then if you don't like the setup, you can always re-connect with DirecTV later.

The Tivo HD and the Tivo Series 2 both have the ability to download rented movies from Amazon Unbox, so in addition to what BrightHouse might offer, you can rent movies without leaving the house. The Tivo HD box also has the capability of picking up over the air (OTA antenna) HD signals.

The Series 3 discussion group has several thread about BrightHouse. When you click on the link to the discussion group, you will see a Search button on the right-hand side of the screen that allows you to search just that discussion group (you can also search all of the discussion groups). Just put in BrightHouse and you will get a list of items that you can view.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

RS4 said:


> She had the product for over two months. That's more then enough time. And of course, most of us know fairly quickly after first using a new product if it has a look and feel that we like.
> 
> I don't know why you folks have to jump all over someone when they say they don't like a non-Tivo product - especially in a Tivo forum. She had a Tivo product and she was lamenting that DirecTV mislead her just to keep her as a customer with a product that was nowhere close to the Tivo. It's quite obvious from all over the internet that DirecTV has a set of products that many people don't like and are no where near the ease-of-use of a Tivo. It's wrong for DirecTV csrs to mislead a customer like that.
> 
> For a lot of people, it doesn't matter what kind of dvr they use. They accept and/or get used to whatever product they have in front of them, because they don't really care. But for many of us who have used a Tivo, we haven't found anything else that comes close to it's usability. We prefer the Tivo - plain and simple. We don't need a bunch of people telling us in this Tivo forum that we will get used to some other product, or that other dvrs are 'just as good as...' Quit harassing folks when they say they don't like a competitive product or that DirecTV mislead them which they clearly did.


Fair enough. Really, it doesn't make a difference in my life what DVR you, or anybody else, uses. My point was that some things, at first blush, don't seem to be as good as what you had, yet you may find out you like it after all later.

Juts trying to give some perspective. If you absolutely HAVE to have a Tivo, go for it.

Good luck.


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had a D*Tivo for years. My wife and I absolutely loved it. I started getting the rebooting problem with it so I called DirecTV and ordered an HR20. 
We hated it with a passion. So much so that I would try and come up with reasons to call DirecTV just so I can say "by the way, I really hate this thing you've replaced Tivo with." And of course, they would say "Yeah, we hear that a lot."

But, that being said...I've had the HR20 since August and I've really gotten over my dislike of it. I see that DirecTV is actively adding features. It's still way behind Tivo, in my opinion, and if DirecTV announced a new HD Tivo tomorrow, I would drive to their office, wherever they are, and pick one up.

But, I have gotten used to the HR20 and I think my wife has too.
We live and die by season passes and so far it seems to be doing okay, though it has missed a show once in a while.

While it's still no Tivo, I don't hate it anymore.

Incidentally, I kept my old Tivo, replaced the hard drive myself using MFSTools and now have the Tivo in the bedroom (with a 200+ hour recording capacity). As soon as I run another line for the dual tuner into the bedroom, it'll be just like old times.


----------

